# Touren in und um Rotenburg/F



## schweinesprudel (26. November 2005)

Hi,

hier möchte ich mal ein paar Touren zusammenstellen, die für die Mountainbiker in und um Rotenburg interessant sein könnten.

Wenn ihr also aus der Gegend kommt stellt doch mal Eure Lieblingstour hier rein.

Ich will mal anfangen:

Ihr fahrt Richtung Schwarzenhasel, in Schwarzenhasel auf den R5 Richtung "Schwarzer Stock" (von der Hauptstrasse kommend geht der R5, von Lispenhausen kommend, ca. 250m hinter dem Ortsschild recht über das Brückchen ab und ihr fahrt auf der Seitenstr. ein Stück parallel zur Haupstrasse und dann die erst mögliche rechts rein, ab da ist er gut ausgeschildert).

Weiter den R5, der dann etwas rechts hoch geht, das Stück hoch auf die Schilder achten der R5 geht dann etwas links den Berg hoch.

Geschafft, jetzt geht es ein Stückchen bergab und wieder einen Hügel hoch bis zu einer Kreuzung, hier links rum, wieder ein Stückchen bergab und einen kleinen Berg hoch.

Jetzt könnt ihr bis zum "Schwarzen Stock" nicht mehr viel falsch machen, im Zweifel an der letzten Kreuzung links rum, immer den Bezeichnungnen X3 oder X9 nach oder dem F).

Am "Schwarzen Stock" gerade über die Strasse drüber, wieder in den Wald (X3/X9/F) bis zur "Dankeröder Höh" (da is auch ein Parkplatz).

Weiter geradeaus über die Strasse und jetzt auch ein bißchen Strasse fahren (Schätzungsweise ca. 1,5km, hab kein Tacho), bevor eine Rechtskurve auf der Hauptstrasse kommt geht es links wieder in den Wald.

Dort kann man rechts oder etwas links fahren, hier also mehr so links hoch (da steht auch eine Karte).

Auch wenn ihr jetzt manchmal denken mögt, das ist kein Wanderweg, es ist einer (X3/X9).

An einer Stelle gehts links runter oder rechts, hier rechts rum.

Aus dem Schlam raus gehts wieder auf einen "normalen" Wanderweg, geradeaus bis zu einer Kreuzung wo es links rum geht (da ist auch eine alte Holzschranke, immer offen es sei denn ein paar Spaßvögel haben die als Geck zu gemacht).

Jetzt geht etwas bergab bis zur nächsten Kreuzung, dort links herum und immer geradeaus, bis sich der Weg etwas gabelt, dort links hoch, immer weiter und weiter jetzt kommen vier Berge mit jeweiligen kleinen Abfahrten.

Nach der letzten Abfahrt gehts wieder auf eine ausgebauteren Waldweg, jetzt links.

Nach einem kurzen Stück seht ihr die Alheimer Hütte (in der Regel am Wochenende immer geöffnet).

Absteigen, ne Portion Aahle Worscht, nen Schoppen und von da geht es in alle Richtungen (Braach, Rotenburg, Schwarzenhasel usw., alles so ca. 6km bergab), aber wenn ihr aus der Gegend kommt, kennt ihr euch ab hier auch wieder aus.

Schwierigkeitsgrad: Ich fahre die Strecke immer mit meiner Frau und würde mal *Mittel * sagen.

Gesamtfahrstrecke bis zur Hütte: ca. 25km

Dauer: bei mäßigem Tempo, ohne schieben  : 1.45h bis 2.15h

Gleich werde ich sie noch mal abfahren und mal gucken ob ich noch ein paar markante Punkte finde und wenn es mir gelingen sollte auch mal eine Karte reinstellen, um die Beschreibung etwas besser nachvollziehen zu können.

So, vieleicht sieht man sich mal, über Tourenvorschläge von eurer Seite würde ich mich freuen.

Bis dahin, alles Gute.


----------



## 520exc-racing (27. November 2005)

Hallo,
komme auch nicht vom weit her, habe auch mal nen halbes Jahr in Rotenburg gewohnt. Kann man, wenn man sich einigermaßen auskennt, schon recht schöne Touren fahren.
Interessant bei deinen Beschreibungen wäre in jedem Fall erst mal eine Klassifizierung deiner Art MTB zu fahren. Soll also heißen, % Asphalt, Wald- Forst- und Rückewegeanteil.
Tourenideen habe ich schon ein paar, allerdings wird es da mit dem Beschreiben äußerst schwierig, da ich doch gerne durch die engsten und tiefsten Pfade kurbel.

Gruß

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (28. November 2005)

Hallo Schweinestrudel,

für solche Tourenbeschreibungen gibt's extra den Tour- und Spotguide, dort kannst Du solche Touren eintragen bzw. suchen.

Gruß Torsten
Moderator


			
				schweinesprudel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hier möchte ich mal ein paar Touren zusammenstellen, die für die Mountainbiker in und um Rotenburg interessant sein könnten.
> 
> ...


----------



## schweinesprudel (28. November 2005)

Hallo,

@520exc-racing: Die beschriebene Tour hat ca. 10% Asphalt, 70% Wald-/Forstwege und 20% Schlechte Wald-/Forstwege, nah an Rückwegen, die zudem jetzt teilweise bis zu 50cm durch Schneewehen schwerer passierbar sind.
Vorsicht bei den Abfahrten, unter dem Schnee sind oftmals Eisplatten, hat mich am Wochenende zweimal gut hingelegt   

@Torsten: Danke für den Hinweis, wie Du vieleicht gesehen hast bin ich relativ neu und hatte dieses noch nicht entdeckt, also sorry und nochmals danke für die Info!

Gruß

Schweinesprudel


----------



## SiSiTop (23. März 2015)

Hallo Rotenburger,

ich werde demnächst auch mal in der Gegend Rotenburg für 2, 3 Tage biken wollen.
Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tracks für mich oder Links auf entsprechende Touren?
Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind vorhanden, ebenso eine Aversion gegen gerade und breite Wege. ;-)

Ich danke sehr im Voraus.


----------

